# which files were manually modified with freebsd-update?



## gutiersa (Apr 22, 2020)

So I updated my system from 12.1-RELEASE-P3 TO 12.1-RELEASE-P4, but when the files came up for editing I did not realize it at the time (it was off my screen).
Hence the files were installed incorrectly. I am not sure if there is a location where I can go and edit those files now, or should I roll back the update?
I would appreciate the help.

result of uname -a is:

```
FreeBSD my.server.name 12.1-RELEASE-P3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-P3 GENERIC amd64
```
But running freebsd-update says my system is already up to date 12.1-RELEASE-P4

Thanks


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm a bit confused here, but maybe that's because I never used the binary updates. -p4 is a relatively small patch (I compiled it today, but didn't install it on my systems yet), so what files should be edited? As far as I can see, nothing changed in terms of configuration.

That said: Did you reboot the system? What does `freebsd-version` and `freebsd-version -k` return?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 22, 2020)

Are you sure something needed to be edited? The update will list files that are being updated, but not necessarily needing editing, and will announce to you if something needs editing.

I did not need to edit anything on my two updates for two machines this morning.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 22, 2020)

Zirias said:


> I'm a bit confused here, but maybe that's because I never used the binary updates. -p4 is a relatively small patch (I compiled it today, but didn't install it on my systems yet), so what files should be edited? As far as I can see, nothing changed in terms of configuration.
> 
> That said: Did you reboot the system? What does `freebsd-version` and `freebsd-version -k` return?



freebsd-version says: 12.1-RELEASE-p4 and with the "-k" switch I get 12.1-RELEASE-p3
yes, I rebooted the system.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 22, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Are you sure something needed to be edited? The update will list files that are being updated, but not necessarily needing editing, and will announce to you if something needs editing.
> 
> I did not need to edit anything on my two updates for two machines this morning.



No, I am not really sure anything needed to be edited. I just assumed it as I was also working on setting up my firewall, and upon rebooting I saw what appeared like the vi editor.
Yes, I learned my lesson.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 22, 2020)

The files displayed by freebsd-update(8) are just that, displayed to make you aware of the changes.

You need to be careful when using mergemaster(8); however that is usually just necessary between upgrades (RELEASES).


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 22, 2020)

gutiersa said:


> No, I am not really sure anything needed to be edited. I just assumed it as I was also working on setting up my firewall, and upon rebooting I saw what appeared like the vi editor.



That is more like less(1), you can either have a look on everything or just press `q` and move on.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, then if I didn't break my server, and my pf firewall is not enabled, I must be having a networking problem. One of my jails is not able to get to the internet. But that would go to a different forum?
I am getting this message from within a jail when I try "# pkg version -v" from within a jail:


```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: HTTP://pkg.freeBSD.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/quaterly/packagesit.txz: No address record
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```

I am using iocage 1.2_5 which I installed from ports


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 22, 2020)

The last time I saw the sysutils/iocage version in the tree has some problems. Please, try sysutils/iocage-devel that seems fine.

Now, in relation to the pkg problem, try `pkg update -f`. Also, try to connect to something to know if the network is working (ping desn't work from inside a jail by default).

I.e `host google.com`

This may also be a misconfigured dns resolver.

Btw, what are you running on this jail?

[EDIT]

And yes, this is better to open a separated thread.


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 22, 2020)

rigoletto@ said:


> The last time I saw the sysutils/iocage version in the tree has some problems. Please, try sysutils/iocage-devel that seems fine.
> 
> Now, in relation to the pkg problem, try `pkg update -f`. Also, try to connect to something to know if the network is working (ping desn't work from inside a jail by default).
> 
> ...


I am trying to run an Nginx instance of an electronic medical record: openemr
I do have allow_raw_sockets="1"
It is a misconfigured resolver, I get this from `pkg update -f`
Non-recoverable resolver failure


----------



## gutiersa (Apr 22, 2020)

Ok, its fixed.
I added an ip address to the jail on the external card but I had not restarted the jail.
I thought of restarting the jail after I had updated to iocage-devel
thanks so much


----------

